# How much better is TOTW than Nutrisource?



## sspbass

I feed my 15 month old GSD NutriSource dry dog food. From what I've read it's a good dog food and they sell it at the local Runnings. Out of curiosity, how much better is Taste Of The Wild dry dog food? Is it worth the price and pain of shipping it?


----------



## Emoore

I don't think TOTW is better than Nutrisource.


----------



## kiya

Dog Food Reviews - 3 Star Dry Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost

As a guide to help me decide I use dogfoodanalysis.com they rate it 3 star which is better than most. I feed a 3 star food.
TOTW is rated a 6 star Dog Food Reviews - TOTW High Prairie Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Lucy Dog

Just looking at the ingredients and GA, I'd rather feed nutrisource if I had to choose between the two.

We're comparing the grain free formulas, right?


----------



## NancyJ

I would not rely on that dog food review site. Some of the reviews and info are over 5 years old. 

From the manufacturers web page it looks pretty good. Maybe a tad lower in protein but not sure that would be a problem. Also a variety of protein sources to rotate. If the dog is doing well on it why change?


----------



## Emoore

kiya said:


> Dog Food Reviews - 3 Star Dry Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> As a guide to help me decide I use dogfoodanalysis.com they rate it 3 star which is better than most. I feed a 3 star food.
> TOTW is rated a 6 star Dog Food Reviews - TOTW High Prairie Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost


That website is so biased in favor of grain-free it's un-frickin-believable. Not to mention some of their information is 5-8 years out of date.

Try not to feed crap, and feed what your dog does well on that you can afford.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Emoore said:


> I don't think TOTW is better than Nutrisource.


I agree big time. TOTW is made by Diamond, who seem to have recalls on a regular schedule. Nutri Source is made in house, which is hard to find these days. They are the makers of Tuffys, Pure Vita etc. This is a good product made by a company you *can trust*. And for those who quote Dog food Analysis keep in mind *they have NOT updated in over 2 years!!!* They are completely out of touch and are an out dated site.

Super Premium Dog Food & Cat Food | NutriSource

http://www.tuffyspetfoods.com/


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Emoore said:


> That website is so biased in favor of grain-free it's un-frickin-believable. Not to mention some of their information is 5-8 years out of date.
> 
> Try not to feed crap, and feed what your dog does well on that you can afford.


For the most part grain free dog foods are better. Most grains are not digested fully by dogs and can cause issues. Grains also bring nothing positive to a dogs diet. Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK, but the rest of the grains should not be in dog food are just cheap fillers.


----------



## Lucy Dog

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> For the most part grain free dog foods are better. Most grains are not digested fully by dogs and can cause issues. Grains also bring nothing positive to a dogs diet. Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK, but the rest of the grains should not be in dog food are just cheap fillers.


I feel like sable123 bringing this up, but what makes potatoes a better carb/binder than something like barley, white, or brown rice? 

The only real difference in these grain frees, besides maybe more meat, is potatoes instead of rice.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Lucy Dog said:


> I feel like sable123 bringing this up, but what makes potatoes a better carb/binder than something like barley, white, or brown rice?
> 
> The only real difference in these grain frees, besides maybe more meat, is potatoes instead of rice.


Barley brings absolutely nothing, but beer making capabilities to the table. It should not be in dog food. I guess it would be good for cows since it is just grass. My quote again*"""Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK"""*

Barley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

If TOTW is still manufactured by Diamond then I would run for the hills.


----------



## Lucy Dog

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Barley brings absolutely nothing, but beer making capabilities to the table. It should not be in dog food. I guess it would be good for cows since it is just grass. My quote again*"""Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK"""*
> 
> Barley - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Barley brings nothing? 

BarleyFoods | Health & Nutrition

WHFoods: Barley

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...eIngredientId=799&activeIngredientName=BARLEY


----------



## Lucy Dog

MustLoveGSDs said:


> If TOTW is still manufactured by Diamond then I would run for the hills.


Is that a subliminal Science Diet recommendation?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Lucy Dog said:


> Is that a subliminal Science Diet recommendation?



lmao, baaad ;p


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Wow, so much hatred for Diamond. 

Diamond manufactures, under contract, for a lot of small pet food companies. The majority of which have never had a single recall. Taste of the Wild - never been a recall, Canidae - never been a recall, Solid Gold - never been a recall, etc.

All foods, pet and human, are subject to the occasional recall. I work in the food industry and see them all the time. Last year it was cantaloupes, romaine lettuce, a couple years ago there was a huge spinach recall. As a consumer you need to be cognizant of the dangers of any food product and take steps, when recalls happen to protect yourself and your loved ones.


----------



## NancyJ

I work in the biomedical industry and 

(1) most recalls are initiated by the company and many are completely harmless

(2) small companies may or may not be any better. The inspectors, I honestly believe, spend more time on the big ones and make examples of them (sorry I have seen that in real life)

Over the years I have fed decent quality foods with grain or grain free or raw.
Other than one dog with food allergies I really can't tell the difference and my two longest lived dogs primarily ate Purina ONE and Nutro Max. My rawfed girl developed HD and I do think it may be the issue with ensuring teh Ca is right as we did this years ago when I think people were giving much higher percentages of bone than now...though it could have simply been genetics.

I am trying to stick with food companies who source all ingredients out of the USA though. I am trying to go with a variety of protein sources. Grim has done well on TOTW. Right now Beau is on Fromm and I like the company .... only one where I have seen them actually talk about HACCP and GMP on their website.

About the only thing I could tell with Grim is that foods in with a bit higher protein and fat seem to produce better results when he was working...but that is like 30/15 vs 23/10


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Lucy Dog said:


> Barley brings nothing?
> 
> BarleyFoods | Health & Nutrition
> 
> WHFoods: Barley
> 
> BARLEY: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD


Why would you put up a link when the first thing I read was """*Barley and gluten* Does barley contain gluten? Yes. Gluten is a type of protein and is recognized for its ability to help baked goods rise. On average, barley contains about 5% to 8% gluten. Individuals who are concerned about gluten should check with their health care advisor for more information."""
 Everyone knows protein from any source other than meat is terrible for dogs. Everyone knows GLUTEN is flat out bad for anyone to include humans. Keep on trying to bash me, but you failed miserably here. I stand by what I have posted *"""Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK""" 

P.S. I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANOTHER GSD THAT CAN COMPARE WITH TONY IN HIS COAT QUALITY, EYES ETC.
*


----------



## Emoore

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Wow, so much hatred for Diamond.
> 
> Diamond manufactures, under contract, for a lot of small pet food companies. The majority of which have never had a single recall. Taste of the Wild - never been a recall, Canidae - never been a recall, Solid Gold - never been a recall, etc.


I've tried Taste of the Wild.
I've tried Kirkland
I've tried 4Health
I've tried Chicken Soup. 
I've tried Canidae. 

Every one of them-- every single one-- had poor consistency from batch to batch and gave my dogs diarrhea when I bought a new bag. Since switching to kibble made by small companies that make their food in-house, I have not had this problem. I'm not the only one.


----------



## llombardo

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Wow, so much hatred for Diamond.
> 
> Diamond manufactures, under contract, for a lot of small pet food companies. The majority of which have never had a single recall. Taste of the Wild - never been a recall, Canidae - never been a recall, Solid Gold - never been a recall, etc.
> 
> All foods, pet and human, are subject to the occasional recall. I work in the food industry and see them all the time. Last year it was cantaloupes, romaine lettuce, a couple years ago there was a huge spinach recall. As a consumer you need to be cognizant of the dangers of any food product and take steps, when recalls happen to protect yourself and your loved ones.


Actually there has been a recall on all of the above foods mentioned Back in 2010...this is the article on it..based on the use of ethoxyquin(which I think might still be used, but I could be wrong)

_We found that the following brands of food contained fish meal treated with
ethoxyquin:

o Solid Gold [all except the Holistique Blendz formula]
o Taste of the Wild [kibble and canned food]
o Artemis [kibble and canned food]
o Canidae [all except the Chicken and Lamb formulas]

We contacted the manufacturer's representative, and were informed that
approximately 6 months ago they began shelf-testing Naturox, and will finish

with the shelf trial towards the end of this year. Hopefully at that time
all ethoxyquin treated fish meal will be eliminated from the foods listed
above.

While the products only contain trace amounts of this preservative, our
feeling is that a healthy animal might be fine on the food, whereas
genetics, immune compromised states, and other factors could influence
whether an animal develops cancer over time.

_


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Why all the diamond hate?


Uhh...their track record speaks volumes.


----------



## llombardo

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Why all the diamond hate?
> 
> 
> Uhh...their track record speaks volumes.


I was actually thinking about switching my dogs to TOTW, but I've been over and over the reviews and I find more bad ones the good ones. I don't necessarily judge based on bad reviews, but the bad reviews really do focus on more then a person having a problem with the food, from what I read its problems for the dogs and I can't take that chance.


----------



## NancyJ

Interesting. I have not had any issues with TOTW in regards to product consistency or loose stools but the ethoxyquin is a bit concerning -- Grim has done well on it but I really have been considering the switch to Fromm when I realized the price per calorie was about the same, I have had really good response from the company to any inquiry I make, and Beau has grown up nicely on their food. I am particularly impressed with the low ash content.

One thing about food threads is people sometimes get so agressive about shoving their own opinion down other people's faces. Just state what you like and what you don't and don't take offense if someone else doesn't follow your lead. 

I just have to think about the 17 year old husky one of my neighbors owns who walks a mile several times a day and eats Pedigree.....to put things into perspective. Not what I would feed but I wonder if we don't get way too analytical about our dog food.


----------



## TheNamesNelson

Emoore said:


> I've tried Taste of the Wild.
> I've tried Kirkland
> I've tried 4Health
> I've tried Chicken Soup.
> I've tried Canidae.
> 
> Every one of them-- every single one-- had poor consistency from batch to batch and gave my dogs diarrhea when I bought a new bag. Since switching to kibble made by small companies that make their food in-house, I have not had this problem. I'm not the only one.



I've fed ToTW for a little over a year now and every bag has looked and smelled the same to me, my dog has never had diarrhea between bags. If you have tried all those foods and a simple bag switch of the same food is giving your dogs diarrhea then perhaps something is wrong with your dogs.


----------



## sashadog

Huh. I've always had really good luck on TOTW... I've tried almost everything else we can afford but all three dogs have great stools on it which I can't say for any of the other foods, including Nutrisource, Pinnacle, Innova, etc. 

I'm really a believer in choosing a quality food, that you can afford, and that your dogs do well on. Whats the point of feeding a wonderful expensive food if your dogs don't do well on it? Sure, there are definitely bad things that should always be avoided (by-products, corn, etc.) but other than that... 

As a side note, they all do really well on raw and if I could afford it I would do that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Emoore

TheNamesNelson said:


> I've fed ToTW for a little over a year now and every bag has looked and smelled the same to me, my dog has never had diarrhea between bags. If you have tried all those foods and a simple bag switch of the same food is giving your dogs diarrhea then perhaps something is wrong with your dogs.


Then why have they done just fine on several different foods that aren't made by Diamond? They do fine on raw as well? I'm not the only one whose dog(s) have these issues. Maybe it's my regional manufacturing plant.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

llombardo said:


> I was actually thinking about switching my dogs to TOTW, but I've been over and over the reviews and I find more bad ones the good ones. I don't necessarily judge based on bad reviews, but the bad reviews really do focus on more then a person having a problem with the food, from what I read its problems for the dogs and I can't take that chance.




I just don't trust the company, my personal preference. On the dobe forum, many people feed their dogs TOTW and they do fine on it. My gut just tells me not to feed TOTW, shrug.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

jocoyn said:


> Interesting. I have not had any issues with TOTW in regards to product consistency or loose stools but the ethoxyquin is a bit concerning -- Grim has done well on it but I really have been considering the switch to Fromm when I realized the price per calorie was about the same, I have had really good response from the company to any inquiry I make, and Beau has grown up nicely on their food. I am particularly impressed with the low ash content.
> 
> One thing about food threads is people sometimes get so agressive about shoving their own opinion down other people's faces. Just state what you like and what you don't and don't take offense if someone else doesn't follow your lead.
> 
> I just have to think about the 17 year old husky one of my neighbors owns who walks a mile several times a day and eats Pedigree.....to put things into perspective. Not what I would feed but I wonder if we don't get way too analytical about our dog food.



The thing with dog food is that everyone and their mom has an opinion on it. My dobe's breeder feeds purina pro plan, MANY ethical show breeders feed pro plan. I won't touch purina with a 10 ft pole. With what I see in dog rescue, I am just happy that people are actually feeding their dogs. I personally choose to stay away from wheat, corn, soy, corn gluten, by-products, and unnatural dyes, chemicals, and preservatives in dog food. 

I am 25 and and very active and healthy. I weigh 105 pounds, same consistent weight I've been since high school. I get lab work done annually and it's never off. _I also eat fast food every single day. _I've had a flat stomach and have been healthy for a long time now on junk food...much like the 17 year old pedigree fed husky. There are people my age who are extremely obese and fighting for their life because of their unhealthy diet habits that are just like mine. I'm sure genetics/breeding plays some part in health and condition when it comes to dogs, just like people. You can put it into perspective all you want, say that holistic dog food companies are gimmicky and just playing off of human emotions, but the fact is....corn, wheat, soy, dyes, chemical preservatives, and rendered by-products are not a natural or healthy part of a canine diet.


----------



## Lucy Dog

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Why would you put up a link when the first thing I read was """*Barley and gluten* Does barley contain gluten? Yes. Gluten is a type of protein and is recognized for its ability to help baked goods rise. On average, barley contains about 5% to 8% gluten. Individuals who are concerned about gluten should check with their health care advisor for more information."""


Read a little farther down the article. The part under the whole gluten part labelled "Barley - a nutritional powerhouse". There's more to an article than the first paragraph.

And do I think barley is the best thing for a dog? Absolutely not. You said barley is good for nothing besides making beer and that's just not the truth. Read the whole article. Barley does have nutritional value.



3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Everyone knows protein from any source other than meat is terrible for dogs. Everyone knows GLUTEN is flat out bad for anyone to include humans. Keep on trying to bash me, but you failed miserably here. I stand by what I have posted *"""Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK""" *


No ones bashing you. We're having a conversation like adults. No need to get so defensive over a discussion. 

You said grain frees for the most part are better than grain inclusive kibbles... did you not? Well... explain why. What's the most common starch in grain frees - potato. What's the most common grain in grain inclusive foods - brown/white rice and barley. 



3ToesTonyismydog said:


> For the most part grain free dog foods are better.


Well, based on that, what makes potato better than rice/barley? Why are grain frees a better diet? You made the statement, now back it up.



3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *P.S. I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANOTHER GSD THAT CAN COMPARE WITH TONY IN HIS COAT QUALITY, EYES ETC.
> *


I've heard you say this line before...I think we all have, many times. We all think our own are the smartest, best, etc. Maybe he is, maybe he isn't. Not really sure what this has to do with anything, though.


----------



## rockhead

I had an itchy puppy with runny eyes who used to lick his anus raw. I tried many, then hit on TOTW Pacific Stream. The itching stopped, his eyes are much better, and his butt cleared up. He's been on it for a couple of years now with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## RedCrown

To the OP: I think that Nutrisource (and Pure Vita) are much better products than TOTW. The reason that I say that is that they use a really great blend of yeast culture/probiotics that have really seemed to make a big difference in digestion for a lot of cats and dogs. I've received tons of testimony to this, and can also personally testify that my dogs fart less, stink less, and poop a little less while on NS products. They also seem to get super-excited at dinner then when they are fed anything Diamond manufactured, and I'm really not one to anthropomorphize. This is the blend: Good4Life System | For Your Dog?s Health & Well-Being

I also like the fact that it's an independent, family-owned and operated company and manufacturing facility. As a company they have responded with lightning speed to any requests/concerns, and are really pleasant to deal with.


----------



## mleun481

I see that there is Pure Vita, NutriSource and Natural Planet Organics. How does TOTW compare to each of these?


----------



## Emoore

mleun481 said:


> I see that there is Pure Vita, NutriSource and Natural Planet Organics. How does TOTW compare to each of these?


I like any of them better than TOTW, especially with the issues Diamond is having lately. I believe NutriSource is their "budget" line, PureVita is mid-line, and NPO is the "premium." That said, even the regular NutriSource is an excellent food. Sometimes you pay extra for premium when it's not even what you need.


----------



## Brown314

I've feed TOTW for around 7/8 months and my dog loves it. I've never had an issue with it, and will keep feeding it. I did so much research on dog food, and I found that TOTW is best for my dog, and yes Diamond might have had some issues in the past but TOTW is a great food.

I have looked into switching to another food but that wont be for another 4-5 months since I still have a un-opened 30lb bag of TOTW in my house, and half of another 30lb bag left. 

I'm switching for issues not related to the dog food.


----------



## PaddyD

Abby has been eating TOTW for over a year. She gets a different 'flavor' at the end of each bag with no transition problems. Stools are great as are her health, weight and energy level. She is a free feeder and her weight hasn't changed in almost 2 years.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I feed Nutri Source, and love it...


----------



## GatorDog

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Why would you put up a link when the first thing I read was """*Barley and gluten* Does barley contain gluten? Yes. Gluten is a type of protein and is recognized for its ability to help baked goods rise. On average, barley contains about 5% to 8% gluten. Individuals who are concerned about gluten should check with their health care advisor for more information."""
> Everyone knows protein from any source other than meat is terrible for dogs. Everyone knows GLUTEN is flat out bad for anyone to include humans. Keep on trying to bash me, but you failed miserably here. I stand by what I have posted *"""Now don't get me wrong because I really like brown rice and white rice is OK"""
> 
> P.S. I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANOTHER GSD THAT CAN COMPARE WITH TONY IN HIS COAT QUALITY, EYES ETC.
> *


You feed Orijen, correct? I am interested in seeing some pictures of your dog's coat quality and whatever proof you can provide in pictures about his eyes. I think Orijen is a great dog food, but to refer to it as the end-all, be-all of dog food is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## NancyJ

The new "hot thing" is peas but, honestly, legumes can be harder to digest than some grains and can also create allergic reactions. 

Barley is low glycemic which is a good thing and supports gut bacteria too.......glutens are a problem if a dog has allergies. I really think VARIETY is the solution...

A shiny coat and eyes is all nice but talk to me about longevity, endurance, speed, health over a period of years. 

I did not know "everyone knows" that gluten is bad for everyone was so true. Only a small percentage of people and probably dogs actually sensitize to Gluten and if they do that is bad news it they don't they don't

Lectin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gluten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Dog

jocoyn said:


> The new "hot thing" is peas but, honestly, legumes can be harder to digest than some grains and can also create allergic reactions.
> 
> Barley is low glycemic which is a good thing and supports gut bacteria too.......glutens are a problem if a dog has allergies. I really think VARIETY is the solution...
> 
> A shiny coat and eyes is all nice but talk to me about longevity, endurance, speed, health over a period of years.
> 
> I did not know "everyone knows" that gluten is bad for everyone was so true. Only a small percentage of people and probably dogs actually sensitize to Gluten and if they do that is bad news it they don't they don't
> 
> Lectin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Gluten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It also seems that lentils (another legume) are the new thing too. I've seen them in a few new foods lately. 

What's your feeling on lentils vs peas/potatoes/rice/etc?


----------



## NancyJ

*That is the 5 million dollar question.* *What is the real truth there? How much is market hype and how much is fact. We know the foods have carbs both as cheaper calories and for the extrustion process so pick your evil I guess.*

To me I want lower glycemic carbs but dogs don't have issues with artherosclerosis as do we ..... but they do have insulin and diabetes so.......potatoes are the worst there, then grains on a sliding scale (white rice is worst, then corn and brown rice, then oats, then barley, etc)

But pototoes are not as likely to have allergy issues

Something nice about the innova is that it has peas AND rice and legumes and grains combined make a complete amino acid profile which is a plus. 

But if a dog doesnt HAVE allergy issues? Is that an issue. I vote for diversity-and rotating them ALL.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GatorDog said:


> You feed Orijen, correct? I am interested in seeing some pictures of your dog's coat quality and whatever proof you can provide in pictures about his eyes. I think Orijen is a great dog food, but to refer to it as the end-all, be-all of dog food is a bit of a stretch.


He has a website please, take a look and his coat is soooooo soft...http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## GrammaD

And this is my puppy on Fromm. Nice shiny "hard" guard hairs and a nice thick downy undercoat. 










I think it is a bit of a stretch to conclude that one food is the be all end all for all dogs, or that one healthy GSD is far and away healthier in appearance than another healthy GSD, or that it is all due to food.


----------



## GatorDog

Here is Aiden, also eating Fromm. He previously ate Canidae. Crapped his brains out on Orijen. I think his coat is pretty great too.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GrammaD said:


> And this is my puppy on Fromm. Nice shiny "hard" guard hairs and a nice thick downy undercoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a bit of a stretch to conclude that one food is the be all end all for all dogs, or that one healthy GSD is far and away healthier in appearance than another healthy GSD, or that it is all due to food.


It is my opinion and an awful lot of people agree with me. I like Fromm and I have fed Fromm, it's a top 10 food in my opinion. When you get at that level they are all really good dog foods. I just wish it was made in house. Your dog has a nice coat and he looks a little like Tony. But did you go to Tony's site and look closely at the pictures? Tony's coat shines with a real luster that I rarely see and it is with no added salmon oil. P.S looks like the garden is gonna have some troubles coming it's way.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

GatorDog said:


> Here is Aiden, also eating Fromm. He previously ate Canidae. Crapped his brains out on Orijen. I think his coat is pretty great too.


Never heard that one before "Crapped his brains out on Orijen."!! But not all dogs don't do good on Orijen and you are only the second I have ever heard. The other was here on this site in a response to me. I wish I could see a close up of his face, I really like the red faces.


----------



## NancyJ

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I like Fromm and I have fed Fromm, it's a top 10 food in my opinion. When you get at that level they are all really good dog foods. I just wish it was made in house.


Fromm *is* made in house. The canned foods are not but the dry foods are and I believe they even private label for another food company.

I am just not convinced that 38% protein and Russet potatoes are particularly good for dogs. I made the mistake when the Evo bandwagon came out and had some baaaaaaaad blood chemistries. Granted Orijen Ash numbers are much better than Innova had for the Evo product.

But I agree with who said - feed what works for your dog, which may change based on age, health, and activity level.


----------



## N Smith

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> It is my opinion and an awful lot of people agree with me. I like Fromm and I have fed Fromm, it's a top 10 food in my opinion. When you get at that level they are all really good dog foods. I just wish it was made in house. Your dog has a nice coat and he looks a little like Tony. But did you go to Tony's site and look closely at the pictures? Tony's coat shines with a real luster that I rarely see and it is with no added salmon oil. P.S looks like the garden is gonna have some troubles coming it's way.


 
LOL - do either of these dogs pass your "coat test" based on the pictures alone, they are fed TOTW/Raw.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I stand corrected,,,, and they say on their website canned made in S. Dakota.

*Fromm Family Foods* (verified via website 3/25/07, updated 4/23/07) ​ 

Canned foods are made in China at a FDA, USDA and CFIA (Canadian Foods Inspection Agency) inspected human-food facility, not a pet food facility like Menu Foods.
As per certifications by the FDA and CFIA, we are mandated to purchase our ingredients from only certified suppliers according to government directives.
All dry foods and treats are made at their own USDA-inspected plant in Wisconsin.
No wheat gluten, rice gluten or rice protein concentrates is in any of their products.
Canned food made with 100% pure meat, duck, chicken & fish, _NOT _reformed meat.
No by-products used in their dog and cat foods.
Fromm Family Foods does not test on animals.
Products are all-natural. Products made with binders to make reformed meat and products which use wheat gluten are _NOT_ considered all-natural by their standards.
Family owned since 1904. (no parent company)


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

N Smith said:


> LOL - do either of these dogs pass your "coat test" based on the pictures alone, they are fed TOTW/Raw.


They look nice, got any face close up's ?? Are you able to fed any wild meat?? Figure living up there you might be able to.


----------



## N Smith

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> They look nice, got any face close up's ??


Yes, they have had grouse, trout, grayling, moose, caribou, bison and venison, all hunted locally. They also eat other sourced meats from the butcher and grocery store.

Ironhide (F) @ 14 months










And at 23 months










Gladiator (M) @ 4 months (sorry nothing more recent on this computer)


----------

